# Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs



## Stingray (10. Dezember 2004)

Moin Moin 

Hat schon mal einer solche Rute in der Hand gehabt ??? Ist die Serie und auch die Titanium - Rollerringe empfehlenswert ?

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Big Fins (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Also schlecht isse nicht, sieht ganz gut aus. Transportlänge von 1,40m geht auch in Ordnung.

Mußt sie Dir mal in Natura angucken und nen Biegetest machen, ob sie auch nicht zu weich ist.


----------



## Big Fins (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

http://www.angler-topshop.de/product_info.php?cPath=21_44_51_133&products_id=923&osCsid=117b4d90d5733579e529cce392f4a067


----------



## walhalla (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Ich wuerde eher zu den Shakespeare Ugly Sticks tendieren.....sehr stabil mit Aftco Ringen und nicht zu weich. Ansonsten eine Custom Made bauen lassen, wenn man etwas 
Besondres will.....die sind dann fuer die Ewigkeit.

Matthias


----------



## Stingray (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Ist es denn nun gut oder schlecht wenn eine Stand Up Rute hart ist ?
Also die Millenium serie soll sehr hart sein. Ich habe aber auch schon gehört, das Stand Up Ruten eher weich sein sollen.* Hilfe !!!* *Was denn nun* ;+ ;+ ;+ ????
Gruß Stingray


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Hallo stingray,
also beim Angeln ist das wie in der Juristerei: Du fragst zwei Leute und bekommst 3 Meinungen. Letztlich wird man es doch selbst ausprobieren müssen. Durch die Diskussion kann man sich nur einige Anregungen holen, wonach man dann - hoffentlich - grobe Fehler vermeidet.


----------



## Ansgar (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es denn nun gut oder schlecht wenn eine Stand Up Rute hart ist ?
> Also die Millenium serie soll sehr hart sein. Ich habe aber auch schon gehört, das Stand Up Ruten eher weich sein sollen.* Hilfe !!!* *Was denn nun* ;+ ;+ ;+ ????
> Gruß Stingray




Moin,

Kenne die Ruten nicht.

Ruenaktion hat sicher auch mit persoenlichen Praeferenzen zu tun. Manche moegen ne harte Rute manche nicht so. 
Einerseits kannst Du mit der harten Rute natuerlich mehr Druck auf den Fisch ausueben, andererseits musst Du dann selber auch mehr Druck aushalten, weil die Rute die Fluchten des Fisches nicht abfedert. Aussteiger wirst Du glaube ich nicht mehr haben, da Du ja Mono fischst und ausserdem kannst Du ja die Bremse etwas mehr aufmachen. 
Aber wir reden hier ueber eine 30er - Glaube nicht, dass das Ding als 30er eine Aktion wie ein Baumstamm hat...

Generell ist Penn ne gute Marke in dem Bereich, von daher denke ich, wirst Du schon was ordentliches kriegen fuer den Preis. Gibt aber bestimmt vom Preis Leistungs Verhaeltnis oder von der absoluten Qualitaet noch bessere Alternativen-z.B. Custom made wie Walhalla sagt - aber wenn Du keine Ahnung hast, was Du willst, wird Dir das vielleicht nicht viel weiter helfen.

Am besten waere Du gehst mal in einen Angelladen, der etwas Auswahl hat (und zu einem Haendler der Ahnung davon hat) und nimmst mal ein paar Ruten in die Hand. Das wird Dir sicher weiter helfen und ist besser als blind irgendeine Rute zu ordern.

Von den Ugly Sticks von Shakespeare halte ich generell ziemlich wenig, auch wenn man die hier in jedem Laden kaufen kann. Da bist Du mit anderen Ruten viel besser dran.

Also, hoffe das hilft etwas 
All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Na ja, wollte niemanden mit "zu weich" beunruhigen #c .
Hatte mal ne Penn Slammer StandUp 30lbs in der Hand, die von der Action her viel zu weich war, mit der hätte man nie genügend Druck ausüben können, war preislich auch nicht zu verachten, aber leider mit diesem Manko  .
Also ich meine ne vernünftige Stand-Up soll ne gute Kurve bis zum Mittelteil zeigen und dann deutlich härter werden, was bei der Kürze der Rute besonders wichtig ist. Xtra langer Handgriff oben mit weit runtergesetzdem Rollenhalter.

Aber das ist meine persönliche Vorstellung, Variationen sind durchaus möglich  .


----------



## Karstein (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

@ Stingray: ich habe die Penn Millenium Stand Up 30 lbs ohne Rollerringe, der Unterschied dürfte also nur in der Beringung liegen.

Die Rute habe ich für das schwere Naturköderangeln in Norwegen, und da war ich begeistert von deren Aktion. Hatte bis zu 1200 gr Blei ohne Probleme dran und trotzdem ist sie sehr sensibel, jeden Zupfer spürt man. Die Verarbeitung läßt keine Wünsche offen - absolut griffiger Belag, ergonomische Grifflänge, robustester Rollenhalter und ein feiner dezenter Blank.

Der Rute traue ich auch problemlos den Einsatz beim Little Big Game zu, ebenso der 50 lbs Variante, die sich Jirko zugelegt hatte!

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Stingray (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Sollte ich sie nun mit oder ohne Rollerringe nehmen. Bekommt man beim schleppen nun so ein weißen Marlin ,Kleinen Thun oder einen Wahoo auch ohne Rollerringe gut ausgedrillt ? Oder ist es besser mit ? Sie soll auch zum Grundangel auf Rochen und Amberjack herhalten.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Stingray (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

So nun ist alles zu spät ! Habe mir eine Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs bestellt. Jetzt muß ich nur noch einen Flug buchen, damit ich sie auch nächstes Jahr testen kann |jump: .

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Hey Stingray
dann schreibe doch noch mal was zu den Rollerringen. (was deine Entscheidung war)

Es geht auch ohne Rolleringe. Ganz Klar.

Aber RoRi. schonen die Schnur deutlich mehr bei dem ersten Run.
Wenn Du "geflochtene" Schnur verwendest, ist das ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Kriterium für eine Entscheidung für Rollerringe.

Monoschnur die heutzutage auf dem Markt ist, insbesondere meine Lieblingsschnur " Trilene Big Game"  kann da bei den Hobbyeinsätzen etwas mehr ab. 

Ansonsten finde ich die Beastmaster von  Shimano ( Reiseteilung 70cm)
richtig geil ! Preis Leistung: #6 

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Stingray (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten finde ich die Beastmaster von Shimano ( Reiseteilung 70cm)
> richtig geil ! Preis Leistung: #6


Nachdem ich erfahren habe das Sportgepäck bis 20 Kg nicht extra kostet, wenn man es vorm Flug aufgibt. Habe ich mir ein Rutentransportrohr aus Abflussrohren aus dem Baumarkt gebaut. Erst mal dezent Durchmesser 80mm. Aber weil man nun gar nichts mehr mit in den Flieger nehmen kann, werde ich mir noch ein gaaaaanz dickes bauen. Wo viele ruten reinpassen. Damit umgehe ich die Reiseteilung.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

@ Thomas: ich denke mal, Du hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Genau das, was Gernot beschreibt, hatten wir gestern beim Meeresanglerstammtisch mit dem Big Game Skipper (in Kroatien) Marc debattiert, und auch er meinte, dass gerade durch die schnellen Fluchten der Thune und Schwertträger die Schnur immens belastet wird - und diese bei normalen Ringen sehr schnell verschleißt. Auch Marc favorisiert die durchgehenden Rolleringe. 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich erfahren habe das Sportgepäck bis 20 Kg nicht extra kostet, wenn man es vorm Flug aufgibt. Habe ich mir ein Rutentransportrohr aus Abflussrohren aus dem Baumarkt gebaut. Erst mal dezent Durchmesser 80mm. Aber weil man nun gar nichts mehr mit in den Flieger nehmen kann, werde ich mir noch ein gaaaaanz dickes bauen. Wo viele ruten reinpassen. Damit umgehe ich die Reiseteilung.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Bei ebay konntest Du jetzt Bazukas für 45 €uronen ( klein ) und 75 € ( groß ) kaufen. Daß sollte noch drin sein, wenn man schon für teures Geld in Urlaub fliegt. Und im Vergleich zur Marke Aigenbau sind die nun auch nicht sooooooo teuer.


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Ich halte ein dickwandiges Abflussrohr nach meiner neulich gemachten Erfahrung

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=36934

für robuster als die Bazuka - der Kunststoff der Bazuka gibt bei Druckbelastung anscheinend doch mehr nach als gewollt. Und ein solides Abflussrohr mit dicker Wandung zusammenzupressen dürfte weniger gehen. Allerdings können die Abflussrohre brechen, oder?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Karsten,ich fliege bis zu 2 mal im Jahr und meine Bazooka hielt immer.
 Meinste nicht,daß bei Eurem letztem Trip etwas anderes mit dem Rohr geschehen ist?????


 Der STF


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings können die Abflussrohre brechen, oder?



Brechen oder reißen befürchte ich, und dann haben wir den Schlamassel, dann liegt die gute Ausrüstung da. Also auf mich macht die Bazuka einen sehr soliden Eindruck. Warten wirs ab.


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

@ STF: na wir sind schon vorher vier Mal mit der Bazuka geflogen, immer gleich gepackt. Meiner Meinung nach war es entweder eine Verkeilung der Bazuka auf dem unterirdischen Fließband in Heathrow, wo anschließend die Koffer in die Breitseite gefahren sind - oder ein Gepäckanhänger ist direkt über das Rohr gefahren.

Wenn Du Dir mal die Seitenwandung etwas drückst, merkst, dass der Kunststoff dort weicher ist als oben am Bügel oder gegenüber...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Jo stimmt,aber meinste daß das soviel Druck ausüben kann,auf die Ruten.
 Glaube eher,aufgrund einer unglücklichen Verkettung kam es zu diesem Unfall.
 Hatte ja das Rohr auch in Japan dabei,längere Flugzeit und Höhe, gegenüber Canada,bei mir waren keinerlei Beulen oder defekte an den Ruten.

 Der STF


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Wäre ein Stammtisch-Thema: jeder von uns bringt eine alte Rute mit, die abgeschrieben ist, wir stopfen die alle in die Bazuka und testen mal, was bei seitlichem Druck passiert!

Wenn Kai Recht hat und es bei eBay die große Bazuka für 75 € gibt, wäre die jetzt übrigens 24 € billiger als ich 2000 für das Teil reduziert bezahlt hatte, ist ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81476&item=7121053651&rd=1

glaubst Du mir etwa nicht?  #d  #d  #d


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Meine Güte... Hatte vor lauter Postings bloß nicht die Zeit nebenbei noch in eBay zu stöbern...  #c #d  #d  #d  #c 

Im Übrigen sind 75 € Startpreis, und 9 € kommen ohnehin noch drauf bei deinem Link. Bin gespannt, für was das Teil weggeht.


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Das ist noch die teuerste, weil es sich dabei um die große handelt.


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Die Große ham mer auch.  Für seinerzeit 198,00 DM anstelle 219,00 DM.


----------



## Stingray (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

@ Karsten Berlin

Habe mir mein Transportrohr aus grauen Abflußrohr gebaut. Das macht nicht den Eindruck das es bricht oder reißt. Das orange bricht glaube ich . Und bei dem grünen #c ? Müsste man mal testen.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Große ham mer auch.  Für seinerzeit 198,00 DM anstelle 219,00 DM.



Konnte es für 70 €uronen meinem Händler aus dem Kreutz leiern, der brauchte Platz.  :m  :m  :m 

Denke wenn man schon eins kauft, kann man auch das große nehmen.


----------



## Karstein (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

@ Stingray: das glaube ich aber auch - kenne viele Angler, die die graue Variante seit Jahren erfolgreich einsetzen - und auch Etliche, die die orangefarbenen Rohre verwenden.

@ Sailfisch: Das war dann aber ein Superschnäppchen, alle Achtung!

Ich hatte auch erst die kleine Bazuka-Ausführung, kam mit der aber schnell an die Transportgrenze (2 Personen mit zu viel Ruten) - nun haben wir beide Ausführungen.


----------



## Big Fins (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Insgesammt würde ich dem Abflussrohr mehr Stabilität zu trauen, da es keine beweglichen Teile hat, nur die Stöpsel oben und unten. Es ist ja ziemlich glatt und bietet keinerlei Aneckpunkte.
Es ist auch einfach unschlagbar billig, ca 15,- Euro + etwas für einen Tragegriff oder Riemen.
Aber ich würde auch eine Bazuka nehmen, aber es ist mir vom Preis einfach zu teuer. Also wenns 50,- kostet, würds ich mir überlegen.


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Die kleine bekommst Du bei ebay für 45 € Sofortkaufen! Jedenfalls die gesamte letzte Woche durch.


----------



## Rausreißer (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Das Orange Rohr ist glaube ich nur für Erdverlegung geignet,
da angeblich nicht UV-Stabilisiert #c Das bleicht auch in der Sonne
aus.

Ich habe auch eine dicke, bzw. dünne Version des grauen Rohrs.
gebaut. Die dünne war eigenlich überflüssig.

Ich habe die Verbindungsstellen mit Popnieten gesichert.
Kleben allein ist nicht ausreichend kann ich nach meinen Erfahrungen sagen.

Anbei mein Verschluß. Grob, aber hält schon einige Jahre.

Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Wenn ich am Flughafen arbeiten würde, dann wären diese Rohrbomben ein Grund zur sofortigen Festnahme. Ihr Terroristen. tztztztztztz  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## mattes (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Hi!
Habe mir gerade vor ein paar Wochen die große Bazooka geholt(Ebay), die kleine war nicht mehr groß genug, mehr wie 2 Stand Up und eine Trollingrute gehen da nicht rein und Angelgerät wird ja bekanntlich nicht weniger. Mit der kleinen habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Von den Abwasserrohren halte ich auf Flugreisen nicht viel.1. der Kunststoff ist bei niedrigen Temperaturen schlaganfällig und 2. die Bazooka ist abschliesbar (den Bolzen für die Verstellung habe ich durch M6 VA Schraube mit Mutter ersetzt) ich denke mal rein aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen. Wenn Du der Versicherung das olle Abwasserrohr zeigst oder die Bazooka , ich denke es ist ein Unterschied.
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Big Fins (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Wenn ein Transportbehältniss offensichtlich bei der Verladung/Händling beschädigt wird oder abhanden kommt wird es auch ersetzt.
Ob nun Basuka oder Abflußrohr ist egal.


----------



## Stingray (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

@ Alle 

Meine Rute ist nun endlich angekommen !|jump: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Meine 30er TLD two speed drauf, Spirolino und Streamer dran, Und ab zum Forellenteich zum testen. Mal gucken wie weit ich werfen kann  !! Ach ja kennt jemand einen Teich wo Forellen so um die 50 - 80 Kg rumschwimmen ?|kopfkrat 


@ Alle

Habe mich erkundigt. Das grüne Abwasserrohr soll auch stoßfest und kälteunempfindlich sein. Und ist stabiler als das Graue. Nur Finger weg vom Orangen. Das bricht ! Werde mir also mein zweites Rohr aus grünem bauen.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Big Fins (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Klar kenn ich den Teich...meine größte wog 89kg und hat mich 2 1/2 Stunden zeit gekostet :q :q :q .

Wie weit haste den geworfen, ich tipp mal auf 3,20m hehe.


----------



## Karstein (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen Stecken, Stingray!

Und? Macht doch einen soliden Eindruck, oder?

Bin gespannt, wie Dein Test-Reiseziel lautet!


----------



## Stingray (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

@ Karsten_BerlinOptisch sieht sie super aus. Macht ein guten Eindruck.Auch die Verarbeitung.  Habe aber leider jetzt auch gehört ( |rotwerden Tschuldigung bin fremd gegangen. In irgend so ein Big Game Forum ). Das jemandem die Rute schon gebrochen ist. Und ein anderer meckert über die Rollerringe. Empfohlen hat man mir *Normic Ruten. *Die kenne ich aber nun gar nicht #c . Da sagen sie auch, das die Shimano Tiagra Stand UP`s gut sind. Nun habe ich aber wiederum viel schlechtes von Shimano Ruten gehört. Selbst die Crew auf dem Schiff vor Gran Canaria sagte: Shimano Ruten ab in den Atlantik, Shimano Rollen #6 . Da hatte ich gerade meine 30 - 50 lbs Antares mit. Leider gibt es keine Rute, wo sich alle einig sind :c . Also werde ich selbst meine erfahrungen mit der neuen Rute machen.
Im September 2005 gehts wieder zwei Wochen auf die Kanaren, zum testen |supergri .

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Big Fins (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

hmm, Normic sagt mir auch nix |kopfkrat , finde aber Shimano Ruten auch nicht so schlecht. Meine Stand-Up ist ne Fenwick Salt Stick 30lbs und hat eine kräftige Action ab Rutenmitte, die vorder Teil ist sehr weich bis zum dritten Ring etwa.

Ich hab auch noch eine Shimano Technium Bootrute 30-50lbs mir Rollerringen, hab sie mir aber zur Stationärrute umgebaut mit großen Fuji-SIC Ringen und Bombenfester Wicklung mit 2K-lack. Das ist jetzt ne feine Rute für die großen Catfisch im thailändischem Bung-Sam-Ran See.
Mir selbst langt eine echte "Bootrute/Stand-Up" deswegen der Umbau. 

Was den Bruch der Baugleichen angeht, solltest Du nachfragen, wie das passiert ist und dann entscheiden, ob Du das Risiko eingehen willst.

Bevor ich eine Rute für Großfisch einsetze, teste ich sie zuhause am Heizungrohr.
Rolle dran, Schnurr 20kg und bremse festknallen und dann so lange äußerst krumbiegen, bis *mir* die Puste ausgeht. Dann hab ich vertrauen zur Rute.


----------



## mattes (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*

Hallo!

Normic-Ruten kommen aus Italien sind aber eine ganz andere Preisklasse und machen einen spitzenmäßigen Eindruck.Ich weis aber nicht ,ob jemand in Deutschland die Ruten im Progamm hat. Italcanna macht auch sehr gute Ruten und sind günstiger wie Normic.
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Stingray (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ich eine Rute für Großfisch einsetze, teste ich sie zuhause am Heizungrohr.
> Rolle dran, Schnurr 20kg und bremse festknallen und dann so lange äußerst krumbiegen, bis *mir* die Puste ausgeht. Dann hab ich vertrauen zur Rute.


Danke für den Tip ! Aber wo bekomme ich eine neue Heizung her. Die liegt jetzt im wohnzimmer |supergri |supergri .
Nein werde ich mal testen.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## felix181 (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*



			
				mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Normic-Ruten kommen aus Italien sind aber eine ganz andere Preisklasse und machen einen spitzenmäßigen Eindruck.Ich weis aber nicht ,ob jemand in Deutschland die Ruten im Progamm hat. Italcanna macht auch sehr gute Ruten und sind günstiger wie Normic.
> Gruß Mattes


Ich habe meine Normic und Italcanna Ruten in Italien gekauft - es gibt sie aber auch hier:http://www.europe-yacht.de/index.html


----------



## Ansgar (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karsten_BerlinOptisch sieht sie super aus. Macht ein guten Eindruck.Auch die Verarbeitung.  Habe aber leider jetzt auch gehört ( |rotwerden Tschuldigung bin fremd gegangen. In irgend so ein Big Game Forum ). Das jemandem die Rute schon gebrochen ist. Und ein anderer meckert über die Rollerringe. Empfohlen hat man mir *Normic Ruten. *Die kenne ich aber nun gar nicht #c . Da sagen sie auch, das die Shimano Tiagra Stand UP`s gut sind. Nun habe ich aber wiederum viel schlechtes von Shimano Ruten gehört. Selbst die Crew auf dem Schiff vor Gran Canaria sagte: Shimano Ruten ab in den Atlantik, Shimano Rollen #6 . Da hatte ich gerade meine 30 - 50 lbs Antares mit.
> 
> Leider gibt es keine Rute, wo sich alle einig sind :c .
> Gruß Stingray




Moin,

natuerlich gibt es keine Rute, bei der sich alle einig sind- dann braeuchte man ja alle anderen nicht mehr ) Und das waere ja sehr doof fuer all die Angelgeraete-Hersteller.

Normic habe ich noch nicht gefischt und auch bei den US Versendern hab ich die Dinger noch nicht gesehen. Hatte neulich ne Shimano fuer 600$ in der Hand und bei der erschienen mir die Rollerringe etwas 'pluennig'. Mit dem Modellnamen bin ich mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher (T-Curve?). Dagegen waren z.B. die Alutecnos echt edel.

Hier sieht man sehr viel 'custom made' und es ist leider nicht immer offensichtlich, auf welchen blank eine Rute aufgebaut ist. Daher ist eine Empfehlung leider sehr schwierig. 

Wenn es aber eine Rute von der Stange sein soll, dann gibt es da eine von Daiwa, die noch nicht mal sehr teuer ist, die ich gut finde. Bei Interesse PM an mich. Ansonsten custom made mit den besten Materialien, die auf dem Markt sind - dann haelt die Rute auch ein Leben lang...

Also, wird schon werden mit Deiner Rute, denn a) kann man jede Rute mit brachialster Gewalt durchbrechen und b) ist Penn ja in dem Bereich Big Game nicht voellig unerfahren ) - auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt gerade ein Fan von Penn bin...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## felix181 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Millenium Rolling Stand Up 30lbs*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Normic habe ich noch nicht gefischt und auch bei den US Versendern hab ich die Dinger noch nicht gesehen.


Das liegt daran, dass es sich bei Normic um eine italienische Firma handelt, die ihren Schwerpunkt nicht auf das Exportgeschäft legt. Qualitativ sind es aber trotzdem ausgezeichnete Geräte...


----------

